# Should I Remove The Top Frame Of My Regular 20 Gallon Fish Tank?



## Saigon (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm thinking about removing the top frame of my fish tank(20 gallon) to make it looks like a rimless, but I not sure the tank can hold water without the top frame. Has anyone tried it and should I try? Thanks.


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried with 2 10gallons. Both attempts ended with a broken tank. 
I cracked the first one, and the second one, completely tore off a good sized chunk out of corner.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

tread carefully amigo and keep extra silicon around if our going to try. Rimmed tanks need their rims to maintain stability. The rimless ones have much better and stronger bonds holding them together wheres the rimmed ones do not. If you do manage to remove the frame you would want to add some more bonding to the seams to ensure they hold. My recommendation is to find a 20g rimless tank from someone at BCA and save the hassle although it may take a little while..


----------



## Saigon (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm glad receiving all the useful feedbacks. I will save some money to buy a used rimless fish tank.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

just saw a 30g rimless for sale cheap from another BCA member...almost want to get it myself...lol


----------



## Unknown (Oct 17, 2015)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-30g-rimless-tank-161921/


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

don't do it. rimless tanks are engineered to be rimless. don't do it


----------



## Saigon (Mar 23, 2014)

Unfortunately, 30 gallon is a little too big for me . I will leave my tank as it is since most people recommend not to remove the top frame. Thanks all.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 20g rimless that I'm using for my planted setup. I'm looking for a 55g or 75g to move everything in there. when I get the new tank I can sell you mine for $20. it's in really good shape. but first I have to find a nice tank and stand for myself. ya rimless is way nicer then a regular standard tank especially if you are doing planted in my opinion.


----------

